# Smith & Wesson Model 27



## DavidLaPell (Aug 6, 2011)

Smith & Wesson Model 27-2 with a 3 1/2 inch barrel and "no bark" stag grips from Grashorn Gunworks.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice pistol. I like your set up,Looks good like that.. :draw:


----------



## smithnframe (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice!


----------

